

Everybody look busy - ingve
http://journal.avdi.org/2015/08/03/everybody-look-busy/

======
getdavidhiggins
Eat. Sleep. Rave. Repeat

Seriously though if you ask a millenial these days, they have largely
transcended that narrative. All they want to do is drink coffee, create stuff,
and sleep. If all else fails, it's Elon Musk for president of the world, and
we can finally do panspermia.

